# Food Storage Recipe Collections online, downloadable



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I looked at one of my prepping binders and realized that I had several collections of food storage recipes that I found online in PDFs. The Mormons seem to have created several documents with various collections of recipes. When I say the Mormons, these were not necessarily created by the church, but by various members. Because these were created mostly by LDS, there will be some church ideas or beliefs in some of them.

These collections can be downloaded, printed and then bound into individual booklets, together in a larger booklet, or put in a binder like I have.

Because they are PDFs, I am not going to copy and paste them, as I normally would. It would be great to do that, because then we could discuss various recipes that get our attention.

https://www.sunoven.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/EverythingUnderTheSun.pdf

http://allaboutfoodstorage.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/CANNERY-COOKBOOK.pdf (43 pages)

http://extension.usu.edu/juab/ou-files/ez-plug/uploads/fsne/drybeans_plus.pdf (13 pages)

http://peaceofpreparedness.com/Resource Library/Recipies/30 days worth of storage recipes.pdf (10 pages)

https://www.mormonshare.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/BasicFoodStorageRecipes2.pdf (36 pages)

http://foodstoragemadeeasy.net/fsme/docs/SHELF-STABLE-RECIPE-BOOK.pdf (58 pages)

http://www.prepperssurvive.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/5-Powdered-Milk-Recipes.pdf

http://digital.lib.msu.edu/projects/cookbooks/books/frugalhousewifecarter/frca.pdf

https://www.nrcnaa.org/pdf/cookbook.pdf (58 pages)

http://extension.usu.edu/juab/ou-files/ez-plug/uploads/fsne/drybeans_plus.pdf (beans, 13 pages)

There are more! But I am stopping here for now.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Bee Prepared Pantry Cookbook*

http://michael.coxfam.org/wp-conten...user_uploads/Bee_Prepared_Pantry_Cookbook.pdf

I have this one printed out. It is attractive and well done. Each type of item has it's own section with good basic information and then recipes.


----------

